# show us ya snake bites!!



## micko (Apr 1, 2008)

Just wanna see some pics of love bites from ya snakes..and info like how big was the snake etc...........................


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 1, 2008)

micko said:


> Just wanna see some pics of love bites from ya snakes..and info like how big was the snake etc...........................


 
Here you go to start off, been posted before but...


----------



## Armand (Apr 1, 2008)

nice.. soz i got no pics cause ufortunatly (for you) my snakes dont bite lol!


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 1, 2008)

Before anyone comments. I had just picked up this snake and enclosure, no the heat cord was not turned on, and it was removed shortly thereafter, with heatlamps and thermostat installed.


----------



## micko (Apr 1, 2008)

nice 1 mrmikk how big is the snake??


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 1, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Before anyone comments. I had just picked up this snake and enclosure, no the heat cord was not turned on, and it was removed shortly thereafter, with heatlamps and thermostat installed.


LOL, looked at the pic and wondered my self! Looks like it's in slough as well.
That's only a scratch anyways!!!! you big pussy cat!


----------



## jamgo (Apr 1, 2008)

*one of my bites*

[/attach]


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 1, 2008)

6-7ft adult bredli...


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA Mr Bredli  Nice!!


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice one jamgo, looks like that would have been a lot of fun! :shock:

Thanks Nikki, he thought i tasted nice too, obviously.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 1, 2008)

Micko, He's about 6', he has improved a lot now and handles pretty well

Hey SM, C'mon I was on the verge of needing a blood transfusion after that LOL. You gotta laugh though, they bleed like all hell, then after you wash it all off, you're struggling to find the teeth marks.

Now that looks painful Jamgo, I take it the bite was from the adder, how did you pull up afterwards?

Mr B, that's what happens when you point, didn't your Mum ever tell you it's rude to point? (Nice Bredli)


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 1, 2008)

haha yea someone needed a blood transplant hehe geez i'm just curious what my snake would be capable of :shock:


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 1, 2008)

Copy-and-pasted from somewhere else (hence the odd captions).

Sorry to those on dial-up.


Stewart

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smacdo....flickr.com/142/362304016_3fc0c57447.jpg[/img
Bandy-bandy bite. Very uneventful.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smacdo...c.flickr.com/27/362304352_cafc7ce65a.jpg[/img
Drop of ornamental snake venom.



Children's pythons bites.




He's just getting started



















Nearly there!




A slimy finger




The culprit




Some bloody mucus in the sink




Captive Children's python (_Antaresia childreni_) biting my hand.




Captive Children's python (_Antaresia childreni_) biting my hand.




Captive Children's python (_Antaresia childreni_) biting my hand.




Captive Children's python (_Antaresia childreni_) biting my hand.




Captive Children's python (_Antaresia childreni_) biting my hand.




Captive Children's python (_Antaresia childreni_) biting my hand.




Captive Children's python (_Antaresia childreni_) biting my hand.


----------



## thals (Apr 1, 2008)

heya Mick nice tag.. mmm blood :lol:
Jam...youchies!! looks a'tad' painful :S


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 1, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH Mr Bredli!!!! OUCH!!!


----------



## arbok (Apr 1, 2008)

lol jamgo when u got tagged by him was your first though seriously to get the camera ? lol


----------



## jamgo (Apr 1, 2008)

no bandage first then camera arbok that photo was taken 12 hours after bite


----------



## arbok (Apr 1, 2008)

was going to say!, was it a dry bite?


----------

